# Female goat with struvite crystals and mucus discharge



## Merchris (Feb 26, 2012)

We just had a vet out to see our 10 y.o. female goat because she was squatting with very little pee coming out, but strings of mucus were, then followed by a little pee. The vet examined her, found some pustules and her vulva was inflammed, so he gave us antibiotics to put her on until the lab work came back. He also has us giving her vit c until we can obtain some ammonia chloride (I think that's it) to help break up the crystals and flush them out. Right now she's acting pretty good, hanging out with the rest of her goat family, but the mucus seems to have become thicker these past few days, almost like gelatin. We're also supposed to do a perineal wash for her as well. I'm wondering in anyone else has had this happen, and what did you do that might have been different that helped. I'm also concerned about her getting better as well. Thanks in advance for your response.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Yes, get the AC right away...this is an emergency...until then (did you have to mail order it?) I would be putting some apple cider vinegar in her water and even drenching her with it.

Someone will come soon with more info. :shrug:


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

Did your vet run bloodwork for kidney/liver function? I know with cats/dogs it sometimes shows failing organs unfortunately. Most feed stores sell the AC. Good luck and hope it all works out


----------



## Merchris (Feb 26, 2012)

We're getting the ac today. I do believe she is doing better. Less mucus today, and pee is coming out better. The vet had said that the mucus is basically bladder sludge trying to get those crystals out. I'm hoping he's right and that she's getting better everyday.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

UC can happen in does and bucks not just wethers like many people think. Hopefully you caught it early and the AC will help. It can be caused by a imbalance in the feed. What is she getting for food? Another helpful thing is fresh clean water daily.


----------



## Merchris (Feb 26, 2012)

They have clean water at all times. And their food is Nutrena goat. Yesterday her urine was coming out much better and the mucus seemed less and not quite so thick. I've got my fingers crossed that she's on the way up. She's certainly acting fine, which makes me feel better as well.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad you are getting the AC.... start immediately... :thumb: 

Doe's.. do get Urinary stones as well ...but usually do pass them.... 
I would watch her very closely and make sure... she is urinating enough to drain her bladder... if she keep building up urine and cannot get out enough... that is life threatening.... so be careful...and seek a vet to empty her.... if she needs it... :hug:


----------



## Goober (Aug 21, 2009)

The antibiotics probably helped. UTIs can cause UC (disrupt the natural PH), so if she had an infection on the inside and not just on the outside, that was probably the source of the UC.


----------



## Merchris (Feb 26, 2012)

I am happy to report that after 2 different antibiotics, she's doing much better. Turns out she had 2 different infections. Mucus is practically gone, she's not as bloated. I'm really happy about how she's doing. :leap: She scared me there for a bit.


----------

